# головы не повернул



## az09

пожалуйста, помогите мне понять, почему здесь "головы" а не "голову":

— Надеюсь, что начатое теперь знакомство наше, — обратился он к Раскольникову, — после вашего выздоровления и ввиду известных вам обстоятельств укрепится еще более… Особенно желаю здоровья…

Раскольников даже *головы *не повернул. Петр Петрович начал вставать со стула.


----------



## Awwal12

In negative clauses the direct object often becomes genitive instead of accusative. The exact situation will depend on the verb. Sometimes one of the cases is the only option, sometimes the genitive object is the default one and the accusative object is marked as definite, sometimes there are stylistical preferences. You can look here (§ 201) for a more detailed explanation (in Russian).


----------



## GCRaistlin

Употребление в данном случае родительного падежа усиливает ощущение принадлежности головы самому Раскольникову. Ср.:
_Маша не подала Саше руки _(Она презирает Сашу и не хочет рукопожатия с ним)
_Маша не подала Саше руку _(Саша собирает манекен из частей, а Маша ленится ему помочь).
При этом второй вариант возможен и для описания первой ситуации, но звучит неуклюже; первый же вариант для описания второй не годится.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Употребление в данном случае родительного падежа усиливает ощущение принадлежности головы самому Раскольникову.


Мне кажется неверной такая постановка вопроса. "Подать руку" (для рукопожатия) из вашего примера вообще стоит рассматривать как особую фразему, где возможно двоякое управление при отрицании (причем р.п. характерен только для старого литературного стиля). В нормальной разговорной речи я бы ожидал только "не подать руку".

Что до "подать что-л." в общем, то там полное господство винительного падежа задается лишь характерной контекстной определенностью объекта; ср. однако, "...чтобы он не подал мне *чего-то необычного*" (впрочем, и здесь возможен в разговорной речи немаркированный винительный).

Можно лишь обобщить, что винительный падеж определенности обычно не маркирует неотъемлемые части тела (хотя по умолчанию ожидалось бы иное).


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Подать руку_ было приведено просто в качестве примера - с _повернуть голову_ пример получался неуклюжим. Но извольте:
_Он не повернул голову манекена к себе._
Здесь родительный падеж неуместен, при этом речь о том же действии, что и в исходной фразе.



Awwal12 said:


> В нормальной разговорной речи я бы ожидал только "не подать руку".


"Только" - это чересчур. Но согласен, некоторая книжность в родительном падеже есть.



Awwal12 said:


> ср. однако, "...чтобы он не подал мне *чего-то необычного*".


Здесь дополнение выражено другой частью речи.


----------



## Maroseika

I think Gen. here intensifies negation.


----------



## GCRaistlin

*Maroseika, *как можно для упомянутого действия усилить или ослабить отрицание?


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> *Maroseika, *как можно для упомянутого действия усилить или ослабить отрицание?


Полагаю, это можно сделать для любого действие. Можно, например, добавить "вообще" или "и", они тоже усиливают.
Ср. Он мне не дал воду vs Он мне не дал воды (нисколько, совсем не дал). Партитив здесь может подчеркивать, что отрицание относится не только к целому, но и к мельчайшей его части, а потому оно полнее.


----------



## GCRaistlin

А с головой тоже так можно - нисколько не повернуть?


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> А с головой тоже так можно - нисколько не повернуть?


Конечно. Кроме того, речь не о силе действия, а о силе его отрицания.
Например: Я не хочу есть vs Я вообще не хочу есть. Можно было бы сказать, что человек либо хочет есть, либо нет, какие тут могут быть градации? Но сила отрицания тут все равно разная.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Меня интересует именно пример с головой. Что значит "нисколько не повернул голов[ыу]" и чем это отличается от просто "не повернул голов[ыу]"?


----------



## nizzebro

Maroseika said:


> Например: Я не хочу есть vs Я вообще не хочу есть. Можно было бы сказать, что человек либо хочет есть, либо нет, какие тут могут быть градации? Но сила отрицания тут все равно разная.


Так люди потому так и говорят, чтобы тем сказать: если вы всё же думаете, что я _немного_ хочу есть, но стесняюсь сказать - то я говорю вам: я вообще не хочу есть.

Я думаю, дело только в партитивности - другое дело, что она проявляется по разному.

не было этого объекта: объект как проекция этого объекта (иначе он был бы)
не подал руки:  не саму руку целиком, а её часть, проекцию
не слышно музыки - не музыку как вид искусства, а её частичное проявление, проекцию
не видно забора - части или любого атрибута забора

Наш случай  зависит еще и от глагола.
Так, 'не расчесал/вымыл голову' будет только с винительным падежом - видимо, потому что нет двусмысленности "на теле/отдельно от тела" (хотя "не вымыл головы" в принципе возможно - за счёт того, что саму голову можно вымыть частично).


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> Меня интересует именно пример с головой. Что значит "нисколько не повернул голов[ыу]" и чем это отличается от просто "не повернул голов[ыу]"?


То же, что и в случае с нежеланием есть: отрицание относится не к физическому действию, а к отношению к нему говорящего.


----------



## GCRaistlin

*Maroseika, *ну, вот смотрите:
А: Пообедаешь?
Б: Нет, я не хочу есть.
А: Сегодня у нас твоё любимое блюдо.
Б: Нет, спасибо, я вообще не хочу есть.

Почему Б сказал во второй раз "вообще не хочу"? Потому что в первый раз А его неправильно понял: подумал, что он не хочет есть "нечто обычное", т. е. не настолько голоден, чтобы ради этого морочиться. А на самом-то деле в Б просто ничего сейчас не лезет (или он ни при каких обстоятельствах не хочет причинять беспокойства А).

В случае с головой такое объяснение невозможно.

Да и вообще, мне кажется, что "полное отрицание" в _не дал воды_ выражается не в том, что "нисколько, совсем не дал", а в том, что при "неполном отрицании" речь идёт про воду в конкретной ёмкости _(Ты так и не принёс мне воду)_, либо (а может, и вдобавок) про воду, которую говорящий не предназначает для утоления жажды _(Сантехник так и не дал нам воду). _То есть речь при полном отрицании - об абстрактной воде, в отличие от конкретной воды при неполном.

Очевидно, что ваша аналогия некорректна. Кроме того, аналогия в любом случае - не доказательство, а иллюстрация доказательства.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> Почему Б сказал во второй раз "вообще не хочу"?


Чтобы усилить отрицание, поскольку обычного оказалось недостаточно.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> Чтобы усилить отрицание, поскольку обычного оказалось недостаточно.


В данном случае у усиления отрицания есть конкретная смысловая нагрузка, о которой я написал. В случае с головой - нет: если не повернул, то не повернул, добавить тут нечего.



nizzebro said:


> не было этого объекта


Тут разве можно употребить винительный?


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> В данном случае у усиления отрицания есть конкретная смысловая нагрузка, о которой я написал. В случае с головой - нет: если не повернул, то не повернул, добавить тут нечего.


Ваша позиция ясна. Свою изложил выше.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Тут разве можно употребить винительный?


Я только об общих чертах родительного как партитивного.


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> не было этого объекта: объект как проекция этого объекта (иначе он был бы)


Объекта нет как такового. Где тут партитивность?

Ну, и по остальным пунктам тоже притянуто за уши, откровенно говоря. Например, _не видно забора_ всё-таки означает именно то, что его не видно целиком.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Например, _не видно забора_ всё-таки означает именно то, что его не видно целиком.


А что тогда означает "не видно забор"?


GCRaistlin said:


> Объекта нет как такового. Где тут партитивность?


В том, что отсутствие или присутствие объекта есть его атрибут - в широком смысле, а атрибут сущности есть её часть - тоже в широком смысле.


----------



## Vovan

Даже головы не повернул, _не говоря уже о чем-то большем_ (можно, например, развернуться всем телом, сказать что-нибудь в ответ и т.п.).

Думаю, что употребление родительного падежа имеет ту же функцию, что и в предложениях типа "Он сло́ва [ни одного] не сказал", "Больше руки́ не подам [, не говоря уже о чем-то большем]!", где "сло́ва" и "руки́" получают основное фразовое ударение. 

Т.е., по сути, я согласен с объяснением, предложенным Maroseika в посте #6.


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> А что тогда означает "не видно забор"?


То же самое. Только так обычно не говорят.



Vovan said:


> Даже головы не повернул, _не говоря уже о чем-то большем_


Точно так же можно сказать: _Даже голову не повернул. _А вот с водой так не получится: смысл разный. Кстати говоря, с водой даже отрицания не нужно: _Дай мне воды._



Vovan said:


> Думаю, что употребление родительного падежа имеет ту же функцию, что и в предложениях типа "Он сло́ва [ни одного] не сказал", "Больше руки́ не подам [, не говоря уже о чем-то большем]!", где "сло́ва" и "руки́" получают основное фразовое ударение.


Предложения в парах _он слово не сказал _и _он слова не сказал_, _не подать руки _и _не подать руку _имеют разный смысл. В отличие от предложений _он головы не повернул_ и _он голову не повернул — _тут всё на уровне "хорошо звучит - плохо звучит". В общем-то ведь, даже и первое можно употребить, говоря не о своей голове, только звучать это будет практически гротескно.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> То же самое. Только так обычно не говорят.


Хорошо, пусть будет 'забор мне не виден'. Здесь, конечно, именительный падеж и субъект, но суть в том, что и субъект и прямой объект предполагают его полноценность. Вы наверное, согласитесь, что 'забор не виден' говорит скорее о заборе целиком - или, по крайней мере, не акцентирует частичный смысл.  А вот родительный предполагает атрибутивность или частичность - что в общем-то свойство одной природы: стакан воды - это часть воды как объёма, дух воды - это часть воды как стихии, её личностный аспект.
Насчёт же видимости, родительный предпочитается именно в силу того, что когда предмет не видно, то прагматически скорее "даже и части его" нет, нежели его цельного образа - то есть смысловой шаблон тот же, что и у простого отрицания (нет его/не было его): даже и тени его нет. Невидимость, как и отсутствие - противоположность полноте: ноль - это крайняя степень дробления на части. А предикативы воспринимаются как псевдо-субъекты, даже если с точки какого-либо формального подхода к синтаксису это не так - в английском Викисловаре ушлые ребята уже назвали 'нет' глаголом.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Я не вижу никакой частичности в _забора не видно. _Это то же самое, что_ забор не виден._
Боюсь, вы сначала построили теорию, а теперь пытаетесь подогнать под неё факты.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Боюсь, вы сначала построили теорию, а теперь пытаетесь подогнать под неё факты.


А что является фактами в данном случае (с забором)?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Восприятие вариантов носителем языка.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Точно так же можно сказать: _Даже голову не повернул. _


Конечно, можно. Но автор, по-видимому, пытается сформулировать так, чтобы фраза несла тот же оттенок, что и "Руки́ больше не подам", "Он и пальцем не ударил", "Он и словом не обмолвился", "Она сло́ва не сказала"  и т.п., поэтому оформляется по аналогии (избегается винительный падеж, несовместимый с идеей частичности; на выходе имеем усиление отрицания глагола).

Т.е., схематично, "даже X-а нет", где X-а - существительное в родительном падеже.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Уверенно можно сказать одно: автор пытается сформулировать так, чтобы это было благозвучно и подходило к месту. Поэтому использует родительный падеж. Насчёт подчёркивания частичности - это трактовка, причём непонятно на чём основанная, ибо никто пока не может толком объяснить, в чём же оно выражается (кроме использования родительного падежа - но то, что он используется для подчёркивания частичности, как раз и надо доказать).
Мне также непонятно, почему в паре _слова не сказал - слово не сказал _родительный указывает, по Розенталю, на полное отрицание, а в случае с головой, по-вашему, - на частичность. Полное отрицание и частичность - разве не противоположности?


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Полное отрицание и частичность - разве не противоположности?


Зависит от того, на чем мы делаем акцент, анализируя фразу. Если говорим о глаголе (действии), то полное отрицание. Если отдельно рассматриваем группу дополнения, то частичность с усилительной частицей ("даже одного", "даже ни одного" и т.п.).

Упрощая, можно так сказать: [совсем ничего] [не сделал].


----------



## GCRaistlin

Если у нас речь про родительный падеж, как мы можем говорить о "глаголе (действии)"? И как можно рассматривать отдельно группу дополнения, если дополнение всегда связано с глаголом, а отрицание определяется частицей "не" перед ним?



Vovan said:


> Упрощая, можно так сказать: [совсем ничего] [не сделал].


Сказать - можно. Только в отношении головы это не объясняет ничего. Потому что "голову не повернул" - это по смыслу то же самое, что "головы не повернул". Нельзя поставить для этих двух действий отдельные сценки.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Если у нас речь про родительный падеж, как мы можем говорить о "глаголе (действии)"? И как можно рассматривать отдельно группу дополнения, если дополнение всегда связано с глаголом, а отрицание определяется частицей "не" перед ним?


Я не знаю, что именно вы смотрели у Розенталя, но, может быть, _глагольное управление_?  

Однако то, что _здесь _мы имеем как группу дополнения, вполне существует и отдельно от глагола, в безглагольном предложении со словом "нет" ("Там даже замка́ на двери нет!") или даже без него ("У нее ни кола́, ни двора́").



GCRaistlin said:


> Нельзя поставить для этих двух действий отдельные сценки.


В ином контексте, где ничего не подчеркивается, родительный падеж прозвучит странно, будто сказ какой-то из прошлого или стихотворение:
_Услышав шорох, он не повернул головы. (Поэтому и не увидел, что кто стоял за окном.)_​


----------



## GCRaistlin

Хорошо, согласен, дополнение не обязательно относится к глаголу. Тем не менее по-прежнему непонятно, как "полное отрицание" соотносится с "частичностью с усилительной частицей". Не могли бы вы дать определения этих понятий, раз это краеугольные камни ваших рассуждений?



Vovan said:


> В ином контексте, где ничего не подчеркивается, родительный падеж прозвучит странно


Не понял, что иллюстрирует данный далее пример: для вас в нём род. п. звучит странно? с вин. п. эта фраза звучит лучше?

И я повторю: странно звучит здесь родительный или винительный, но употребить тут можно и тот, и тот, и смысл не поменяется. В этом принципиальная разница "головы" с "водой" и "словом".


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Только в отношении головы это не объясняет ничего. Потому что "голову не повернул" - это по смыслу то же самое, что "головы не повернул". Нельзя поставить для этих двух действий отдельные сценки.


Почему нельзя? Не повернул гипсовую голову, стоящую на столе. Врач не повернул вовремя голову больного, из за чего тот задохнулся. Такие головы воспринимаются  как самодостаточные объекты, а не как часть чего-то.
Вы сами вроде бы же начали с такого смысла в первом посте, если я верно понимаю.

Раскольников даже *головы *не повернул - здесь голова - это даже не часть тела, а часть того количества внимания, которое он мог бы _обратить _по крайней мере. Даже *доли *внимания не уделил.

Теперь представим Раскольникова, которому приказали по очереди повернуть: голову, затем руку, затем ногу (уже не важно, свои или какие-то ещё). Он не сделал ничего из этого:  не повернул даже *голову*. Здесь голова не часть чего-то: она идёт как отдельный элемент в ряду других таких же.


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> Почему нельзя?


Имел в виду сценки - иллюстрации для фраз "На шум он не повернул головы" и "На шум он не повернул голову": мы не сможем точно сказать, какую именно фразу сценка иллюстрирует, потому что голова одна и та же.
Когда я писал, что "первый вариант для описания второй ситуации не годится", имелось в виду - не годится стилистически.

А вот сценки для "Он слова не сказал" и "Он слово не сказал" будут очевидно разными: в первом случае "он" должен вообще молчать, а во втором - не произносить конкретного слова.

Что касается ваших примеров, то замените в первом родительный на винительный, а во втором - наоборот, и увидите, что их смысл не поменялся.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Что касается ваших примеров, то замените в первом родительный на винительный, а во втором - наоборот, и увидите, что их смысл не поменялся.


С прагматической точки зрения - конечно, смысл не поменяется. И Достоевский мог бы написать "даже голову не повернул" - если допустить, что нет разницы между описанием отношения персонажа к происходящему в художественной литературе и, скажем, руководством по утренней гимнастике.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Я к тому, что объяснять в нашем случае родительный падеж полным отрицанием и/или партитивностью, основываясь только на том, что в других случаях - тоже родительный падеж и вдобавок есть полное отрицание и/или партитивность, - неверно. Потому что между теми случаями и нашим есть существенные различия.


----------



## nizzebro

Да есть различия, конечно, я не спорю - иначе бы всё было на поверхности и думать было бы не о чём. Но дело в том, что у одинаковых форм и глубинный прототип, как правило, общий, и вытащить его наружу - святое дело.


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> дело в том, что у одинаковых форм и глубинный прототип, как правило, общий


Произвольное допущение.


----------

